# combine series3 with Netflix



## gear (Oct 1, 2006)

I want everything I get with the series 3 combined with everything I get from Netflix except I want the movies to download overnight via the internet (into the Tivo) rather than through the mail and played on my DVD player.

I don't see why this isn't possible as the series 3 already has the copyright protection built into it and it downloads other stuff via the internet now.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

great idea. I wonder why no one else has thought of this.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: Transfers are not yet approved by Cablelabs.

2: TiVo and Netflix have no deal, I beleve.

3: Neflix and/or TiVo would need to acquire rights from the studios to distribute in such a manner.


----------



## gear (Oct 1, 2006)

I just think Tivo would sell a lot of series 3s if you could do this.
I guess we'll find out soon when Apple releases the iTV and beats Tivo to the punch.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

classicsat said:


> 1: Transfers are not yet approved by Cablelabs.
> 
> 2: TiVo and Netflix have no deal, I beleve.
> 
> 3: Neflix and/or TiVo would need to acquire rights from the studios to distribute in such a manner.


True, true, & true, but it is a pretty cool suggestion.

I would certainly sign up for a service like that.


----------



## gear (Oct 1, 2006)

1: Did CableLabs have to approve of the transfers that Tivo now makes (via the internet) into our Series3 boxes? All those ads and movie trailers. I'm not talking about a download via cable, I'm talking about a download via the internet. They do it now.

2: Tivo and Netflix were at one time in negotiations, they broke them off. I hope they try again.

3: Yes, they would have to aquire the rights, just as Apple and many other companies have done and are doing.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: I don't know, but likely TiVo played it safe disabling everything until it could be approved, or TiVocast comes with 8.1 (for the Series 3).


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVoCast does NOT have to wait on CableLabs, just TTG, MRV, and eSATA. Downloading content into the box is A-OK, word from TiVo. 8.1 on the S3 will have TiVoCast.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

A Netflix/Tivo deal is what I've been waiting for. I think it's the perfect marriage. Tivo already has the set top box and infrastructure, and Netflix has the movies. Some have speculated Netflix and Mac now with the Apple TV out, but that would be limiting. With the S3, there really is no limit to HD space, and you can see movies in greater than 720p. I wish they would just do it!


----------



## showpony (Mar 5, 2005)

THAT IS A GREAT IDEA!!!! I am 100% behind this one.


----------



## jtown (Sep 26, 2002)

classicsat said:


> 1: Transfers are not yet approved by Cablelabs.
> 
> 2: TiVo and Netflix have no deal, I beleve.
> 
> 3: Neflix and/or TiVo would need to acquire rights from the studios to distribute in such a manner.


1) Irrelevant. This is incoming content, not outgoing.

2) That's what meetings are for.

3) Netflix is very close to launching this service to windows machines but they're focusing on streaming, not downloading. That's the issue I see standing in the way of this being an obvious partnership.


----------



## gear (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, Amazon will do just fine.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

I also thought of this after getting a notice from Netflix that they are 1) lowering my rate (yay) and 2) offering online access. So...wouldn't it be great if I could download Netflix movies to my TiVo _instead_ of my PC?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Netflix would still have to work with Tivo for that. currently, Tivo's partner in the move downloads is Amazon.


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

This is really just as much of a business issue than a technical one. First, Cablelabs doesn't have anything to do with downloading content over the internet. Second, give Netflix some time and they will see no one wants to watch downloaded movies on their computers, and also give Tivo some time and they will realize no one wants to pay per movie and they would rather pay the flat rate netflix style subscription. 

Ideally they would let you download the movies instead of streaming, like netflix does now. Maybe if Netflix has some hangup on people having a box full of movies, they could limit you to one or two saved movies at a time. I don't see unbox (overall, not just on Tivo) lasting a long time on it's own, Amazon will probably eventually partner with someone like Netflix, Blockbuster, or even Movie Gallery to get increased distribution.


----------

